# I started bleeding last night



## cornflake girl (Jan 2, 2002)

I was only five weeks along. Right now I'm just trying to focus on healing my body but I have so many questions. Since it was so early, do I really need to go to a dr? I'd really prefer not to. I'm passing clots everytime I go to the bathroom, but not bleeding in between. How long will this go on for? Will it take along time for my cycle to return and to begin ovulating again? <sigh> so many questions.....

edited becuase I thought of another question......My 2 y.o. dd still nurses 4 times a day (before she goes to sleep & when she wakes up), could this have had anything at all to do with it? This hadn't even ocurred to me before, now I am a little afraid to ttc again for fear that it will just happen again because of this.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I'm so sorry your going through this. Many mom's in our forum have had natural miscarriages - meaning un-assisted by a doctor and have come through it well. Some have had a D&C. If your up to it, please read through some of the threads. My miscarriages were very early and complete, so no intervention was needed by my doctor. You'll have to evaluate your own situation and decide what's best for you.

As far as breastfeeding while pregnant. I've personally found NO evidence that it can cause miscarriage. I remember doing a lot of research on this when I was studying to be a LLL Leader and never found anything to point to that. Please do some reading if your still concerned. LLL's The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding has some excellent information on this along with extensive research and facts that may put your mind at ease.

Please take care of yourself during this time. You need to keep your body hydrated, Red Rasberry leaf tea is good for keeping you hydrated. If you have a doctor your working with, you may want to call and talk to him/her about your concerns.

If you have any more questions, please feel free to post them here. I wish you gentleness, your in my thoughts.


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

I'm very sorry for your loss. I have never miscarried so I can't recommend if you should see a doctor or not. I will say that I am currently pregnant and nursing my 20 month old many times/day. In the book "Mothering Your Nursing Toddler" by LLL it talks alot about being pregnant and nursing. There is no connection between nursing and miscarriage, that I know of.

I will pray for you and hope that you heal soon. Bless you.


----------



## Christi (Nov 21, 2001)

Cronflake girl
When I misscarried I was 13 weeks. I know that my Doc. encouraged me to go through it naturally. She said that if you go through more then a pad in a half hour that you should go to the Dr. Otherwise just rest and let it out naturally. I do remember her telling me to not get preg for six months to give my body time to heal. But I was farther along then you. I ended up going to the E.R. because there was a piece of placenta stuck in my utereus and I had to have an emergency d&c. I had already passed the baby so tehy couldn't take him from me. We burried him under a potted mum. It was exactly one month until I got my next period.

Take care of yourself.. You are in my thoughts and prayers
Christi


----------



## NaturalJoy (Nov 19, 2001)

I also chose to miscarry naturally. I was seven weeks pg. I was passing a good bit of blood and clots, so my dr believe I could have a complete miscarriage on my own. The only thing that she asked was that I come back once a week for a quick bloodtest to make sure my HCG levels were dropping. It took about 4 weeks for me to be officially "unpregnant" with HCG of less than 5. I think that's the way they can know definitively without a D&C that you had a complete miscarriage and that your uterus isn't hanging onto any tissue that might become infected.

I'm so very sorry for your loss and hope that your healing goes quickly. Many, many women continue to nurse throughout their pregnancies, and as an above poster said, there really is no correlation between nursing and losing a baby, unless you have some very rare cervical or uterine problems, or have had problems with early labor in the past.

Best wishes to you as you heal,
Joy


----------



## moonglowmama (Jan 23, 2002)

I have had a D&C after my first baby died and a natural miscarriage just recently. The loss is difficult either way, although I feel more whole having gone through the entire experience on my own. You can read more about it under "stella's story".

Do go to the hospital should you bleed more than a pad in an hour (soaked through and through, as my midwife told me).

Stella was born on a sun. night without any labor or bleeding, just fell out of me, connected still by her cord. (I was 12-13 weeks along when she died). We buried her on Tuesday. Early Wed. I went into labor to get the placenta out, it was out within an hour 1/2. I went to the hospital thinking I was hemorraging, but the truth was that I was just in labor and after laying down, a large amount of blood came out when I went to the toilet. The doctors told me I HAD to get a D&C to make sure everything came out, but since I was still having clots coming out, I knew my body was doing what it needed to.

It is not unusual to have clotting for the week after the placenta is out. I bled like a heavy period for 4 days after the placenta was out, then got my first period 3 days after that. I think having a period is a good way to know your body is doing well-- after all, it cleanses the uterus. Just don't expect regular periods fo awhile.

Take care of yourself.
sarah


----------



## cornflake girl (Jan 2, 2002)

Thank you all so much for your kind words and for sharing your personal stories. The bleeding has mostly subsided now and I am feeling much better. I am looking forward to trying again, but I'm really scared that the same thing will happen. I'm sure that's a very normal fear, though.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Yes, that's a very 'normal' fear. But remember, you own your personal feelings. So please take the time to find out what's at the root of them so that you can go into another pregnancy feeling as re-assured as possible.

I think knowledge is a very powerful tool - however, it can also cause more anxiety if your not careful. Take the time to heal both emotionally and physically. The information I'm most comfortable with is to wait at least 3 months. From the information I've seen it gives your uterus time to prepair again for pregnancy and your body cycle to begin to regulate again.

Again, this is based on the information I've gained, please, aske the questions you need to and come up with information you trust and feel comfortable with.

Please continue caring for yourself. I know this can be hard when you're feeling so bad inside. Make sure your eating healthy, drinking lots of fluids and try to get as much rest as possible.

Sending you gentle, healing vibes - your in my thoughs.


----------



## cornflake girl (Jan 2, 2002)

Thank you Ms. Mom for your warm reply. Do you know if waiting 3 months means 3 calendar months or 3 cycles? My cycles are 6 weeks long instead of 4, so am I actually supposed to wait through 18 weeks as opposed to 12? That sounds like such a long time.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I also have an odd cycle. I was told 3 Calendar months. Many people find it takes 2-3 calendar months for their cycle to return after miscarriage.

Remember, you can get pregnant before your cycle returns, so if this is a concern you'll want to take precautions.

I remember feeling like I was on 'Mission Pregnancy' after loosing a child. I wanted so badly to be and feel pregnant again. Again, you'll need to decide what's right for you.

Let me know if you need anything. I'll be thinking about you and sending my thoughts to you and your family.


----------

